# Puffy Foam Source For Hats



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Do you guys no a good source were I can purchase puffy foam to be used to stich raised lettering on hats?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Any embroidery supply place carries it in varying thickness and colors. It isn't any different than craft foam that is sold at hobby lobby.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## totalstitch (Apr 8, 2007)

I get mine from allstitch, they have 2 and 3 mm and I have had good sucess using there foam. Here is a link Embroidery Supplies: Solvy & Puffy 3D Embroidery Foam - AllStitch LLC


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Try MIM Industries in Ohio or Embroidery Supply Company in Florida as well.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

I use Hobbby Lobbby also. No difference.


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2007)

what is a good process for this i have seen it done, but haven't tried it yet and need some helpful hints..i have 2 designer 1 machines with the hat hoop

thanks,
darla


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Most are done by digitizing the outline of the puff area. The foam is then stitched down with this stitch. By doin this it perforates the foam and allows you to tear off the excess. You then apply the stitches over the foam. One problem most have with it is that you end up with a bunch of (forgive me Floridians) "dangling chads". Some people use a heat gun to get it to shink, others just use a nail and push them back under the stitches.

What I have done and works excellent for me is this. At the last ISS show in Alanta, we bought a Roland cutter. After playing with it, I got a piece of sticky back foam that has a back side paper. I fed that into the cutter and played with the settings. I was able to come up with a cut piece that can be done basically like and applique. I have yet to have to deal with the "dangling chads"


----------



## Allender (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the great info. Very Very helpful. I know i can always count on my T-shirt forum friends to clue me in.


----------



## triarts (May 1, 2008)

do you heat the foam to get it to puff up


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

After you sew everything down, there will be small amounts of the foam that will probably still stick out. When that happens, you can take something like a nail and push the foam back under the stitches. What some do, is to use a hair dryer or heat gun and lightly heat the foam. This causes the foam to shrink back under the stitches. That is all that applying heat will do. It will however, get hot enough to melt the threads also.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Great idea to cut the foam first into an applique! That definitely would take care of the "chads" sticking out. Would using a tack down spray work to keep the regular inexpensive craft foam in place?


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

That would work, or in my case I just buy the sticky back foam.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok those of you that use the foam from Hobby Lobby, what type is it or brand I want to make sure I get the right kind. 

Carolyn


----------

